# Toddler poo! Worried Mummy!



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi
Sorry for the topic and descriptions in advance  
My 16 month old son has been passing what can only be described as cow pat like poos for about 4 - 5 days now, they also smell slightly vinegary.  Normally just as we are getting up on a morning! Occasionally it has been quite mucusy too.
He is eating, drinking and seems his usual self but I am concerned.  I have put a stool sample into the doctor but will not get the result until Tuesday.  He has no other symptoms just this loose poop.  He has a vegetarian diet and eats very healthily, lots of protein, fruit, veg, etc only drinks water throughout the day and a bedtime drink of toddler milk from aptamil.
Any advice would be appreciated as I am quite a worry mummy!!! I've been looking on the internet and have now got myself totally and utterly worried sick   
Thanks
Jo!
Oh and ps he is also teething with some of the biggie back teef, Grandma has suggested this is the problem?


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Jojo,

STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER AND STOP GOOGLING!!!   

teething can make some little ones have loose stools so that could be one explanation, though your dr would probably say it wasnt this....

if he is eating and drinking well and is his usual self then i would suggest it is nothing to worry your self about, maybe he just has a mild bug and it is working his way out of his system..

wait for the result of the sample and keep an eye on him...

if his eating and drinking stops and becomes ill then take him to see you gp.

let me know how you are getting on hun

luv v xxxx


----------



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi V

Thanks for the reply.

The poop sample came back normal - phew!

He is sooooooooo his normal self.  Daddy and Grandma have had a tummy bug within the last couple of days so I am hoping that is the problem - fingers crossed as there has been no change of clothes so far today!

Jojo and Maos xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi jojo,

sorry for not replying until now but things are a little hard at the moment....

glad your little mans poo sample was ok

how is he now??

luv v xxx


----------

